# Enough to make you gag....



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

The latest Time magazine.  What happened to us that we have a rapper married to a porn actress as major celebrities and in his case to be featured among the 100 most "influential" people on the cover of TIME??


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

Unfortunately we don't have a barf/puke emoticon (at least not one that I could find). I had to import my own.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Good for Kanye, no less deserving than some other morally corrupt people that have graced the cover including presidents and celebs.  He nor his mrs have in anyway influence me or my life, but, I do like his music.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, okay, I did like "Golddigger" (with Jamie Foxx), but that was 6 yrs ago.
But "influential"? nah.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

Jim, it's the latest in politically correctness. Time is also interested in selling magazines.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

Wonder what criteria Time uses to characterize an "influential person" ?  Talented or not, I surely hope that his recent behavior is not an example.  By definition...in the music world, I think that someone like Pharrell Williams has touched and influenced far more people.

[h=1][/h]


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well, okay, I did like "Golddigger" (with Jamie Fox).
> But "influential"?  nah.



Me too,  very catchy tune.  LOL!  I guess you have to ask the other generation as to whether they feel he's been influential, many of them believe so, but, then, who influence other generations and who and in what ways.  Kanye definitely has a large footprint in the music industry as well as Kim in the fashion and other areas that some of the younger people are interested in. There's very few under the age of 30 who don't know these people and regardless of how some view their sex or other past experiences, they've touched lives of many young people causing them to want to be more ambitious in good ways, not all good ways, but mostly from what I've seen, it's more of a if they can do it, why can't I aim higher attitude I'm not talking of the materialistic aim, but to not be lax and sit around waiting for others to climb the mountain for you..


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Jim, it's the latest in politically correctness. Time is also interested in selling magazines.



Politically correct how so?

OH, I get it you are trying to make this about something else I hadn't even thought about.  Got it.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

After doing some research....seems influential does not have to have a positive connotation.    http://www.bustle.com/articles/7673...tial-cover-theres-a-good-reason-he-was-chosen


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Very true it doesn't have to be a positive as given the many people who have been on the cover over the many decades Time has put out such covers.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Politically correct how so?
> 
> OH, I get it you are trying to make this about something else I hadn't even thought about.  Got it.



Certainly not about race, April. If they'd put Loretta Lynch on the cover, I would have been delighted.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Certainly not about race, April. If they'd put Loretta Lynch on the cover, I would have been delighted.



I didn't say a word about race, just wondering what you meant my political correctness.  I like the choice you picked of people you would put on the cover, real catchy name.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Certainly not about race, April. If they'd put Loretta Lynch on the cover, I would have been delighted.



Who the heck is Loretta Lynch?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Who the heck is Loretta Lynch?



Exactly, but for the record, I do know who she is.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I didn't say a word about race, just wondering what you meant my political correctness.  I like the choice you picked of people you would put on the cover, real catchy name.



I didn't pick Loretta Lynch because she had a catchy name. I picked because she's a very remarkable woman who deserves to be on the list.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Who the heck is Loretta Lynch?



http://www.ask.com/wiki/Loretta_Lynch?o=2801&qsrc=999&ad=doubleDown&an=apn&ap=ask.com






I would have rather seen her on the cover also, but it's just a magazine, don't give it much thought.  I remember a mother on the cover breastfeeding her 4 year old, now that's a cover I could have done without seeing.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I didn't pick Loretta Lynch because she had a catchy name. I picked because she's a very remarkable woman who deserves to be on the list.



Uh huh, what about the other question of political correctness, I'm still not understanding what was the point of saying it as it applies in this choice of cover?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

Okay, I looked up Loretta Lynch - might become Atty Gen. (I thought Josiah was referring to singer Loretta Lynn, Coal Miner's daugher) :lofl:

Thanks SB - I've seen her but the name escaped me.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

I guess what I mean by political correctness is the decision to emphasize inclusiveness to include cultural influences that don't meet my straight laced, old fashioned views of what's influential.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

I am sorry anyone took this as anything more than my opinion of influential.  Neither he or his wife are the least bit important in the scheme of things.  If anyone thinks my intention was racially motivated, I can only say, No freakin way!  Play it forward, backward or any way you want it still ends up one mans opinion.  This is everyone here's first view of a AZ Jim comment on a Time cover.  I wasn't here for last years.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I guess what I mean by political correctness is the decision to emphasize inclusiveness to include cultural influences that don't meet my straight laced, old fashioned views of what's influential.



LOL, nice skirt.  You would make a great politician.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am sorry anyone took this as anything more than my opinion of influential.  Neither he or his wife are the least bit important in the scheme of things.  If anyone thinks my intention was racially motivated, I can only say, No freakin way!  Play it forward, backward or any way you want it still ends up one mans opinion.  This is everyone here's first view of a AZ Jim comment on a Time cover.  I wasn't here for last years.



Jim, I know where your heart is, no way did I think such a thing.  You never mentioned anything of the like, you just don't like the pair, we don't see eye to eye on those two people, not a big deal, but never would I think you were making this about race.

PS, I agree, nothing all that important about it, I don't even read the magazine anymore since the digital age.  I read it if its one of the only choice in the doctor's waiting area though and definitely over any sport mag.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The latest Time magazine.  What happened to us that we have a rapper married to a porn actress as major celebrities and in his case to be featured among the 100 most "influential" people on the cover of TIME??



I agree with you Jim, he shouldn't have been on the cover.  I just think of him as Kim Kardashian's boyfriend, and I have no respect for either of them, and I do not have any interest in his music either.  All that sticks in my mind when I hear his name or see his face, is that he's a self-centered, aggressive jerk that is so selfish that he cares only about his own interests and doesn't give a damn about raining on anyone's else's parade and ruining their big moment.  He's at the bottom of my list of influential people, that's for sure.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

AH so now it does matter.  LOL, this went from just a cover to all out attack on the man.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2015)

What about HIS attacks on other innocent people?


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 18, 2015)

They say first impressions are lasting, and my first impression of Kanye West was his bad behavior at a music awards show, this one I think.  Since then I believe there's been a couple more incidents. 

Does he belong on the cover of Time magazine?  I don't know, I haven't read the magazine since the '90s, and Kanye West is really not on my 'radar' as I tend to ignore the antics of show biz people as much as I can.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Keeping this as entertainers, I would love to have seen Denzel Washington, Samuel L. Jackson or Morgan Freedom, I suggest it would have been well received and deserved.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

I've never been a fan of Kanye himself, I too sometimes think what a jerk and have ridiculed him at times, but, for me it doesn't remove his accomplishments and influence.  Because I don't like his behavior doesn't give me reason to doubt his reach and reason for his place at the table.  And though, I haven't cared for him and often saw him as a clown and cringed any time I was about to be inundated with more of his antics or anything that might come out of his mouth, the more people hate on him, the more, I'm starting to admire the kid.  I'm starting to find it quite amusing how annoying he is and how his star just seems to keep shining brighter and brighter and people's opinions don't seem to faze him so much, if anything it feeds him.  But, really, he's human and I'm know somewhere inside he's affected, but, is just pushing back.  I respect his tenacity if nothing else.  I get the giggles thinking about the childman and especially when people start foaming at the mouth over him. .  

Still, I like his music and always look forward to his new releases to see if it can be as good to my ears as his past grooves.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mitchezz (Apr 18, 2015)

People don't like arrogance and, to me, Kanye comes across as arrogant. He may or not be but that's the impression he gives. It's also the company he keeps......fancy being famous for the size of your bottom.......and taking yourself so seriously.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

One of his newer songs very melodic


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 18, 2015)

lol, big bottoms are _in vogue_, I remember when jennifer lopez' bottom caught the attention of...the media  and fans alike.   I don't know if she had hers 'enhanced' but I suspect that other female entertainers have.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 18, 2015)

Since I was a teenager I've been trying to make my bottom look smaller lol


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 18, 2015)

One of the signs of old age is when the guest comes out on a talk show to wild, screaming applause, and you have no idea who they are. The last one I ever recognized was probably Tim Conway. I have not got a clue who Kanye is. He may be talented, but he hasn't influenced _my_ life. I don't know who else is on the list, but "The Titans"? C'mon. The last "Titans" I can think of were Churchill and Gandhi.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 18, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> One of the signs of old age is when the guest comes out on a talk show to wild, screaming applause, and you have no idea who they are. The last one I ever recognized was probably Tim Conway. I have not got a clue who Kanye is. He may be talented, but he hasn't influenced _my_ life. I don't know who else is on the list, but "The Titans"? C'mon. The last "Titans" I can think of were Churchill and Gandhi.



And I'm sure for the people who were of a certain age back then, their opinions likely lined up accordingly.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Since I was a teenager I've been trying to make my bottom look smaller lol



In our family we are immensely proud of our broad beams. 
We claim it is because we are descended from several royal houses and you need a big bum to sit squarely on the throne, otherwise someone will try to push you off it and claim it for them self.

That's my story and, like the throne, I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Debby (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am sorry anyone took this as anything more than my opinion of influential.  Neither he or his wife are the least bit important in the scheme of things.  If anyone thinks my intention was racially motivated, I can only say, No freakin way!  Play it forward, backward or any way you want it still ends up one mans opinion.  This is everyone here's first view of a AZ Jim comment on a Time cover.  I wasn't here for last years.




I never thought of it as possibly being racially motivated but then like you, I just see some pouty singer who seems to think very highly of himself.......and apparently enough people voted in some 'contest' appear to think highly of him too.  Maybe what the discussion should be about is how few really great people seem to appeal to folks these days and instead their focus truly is on (Kim's backside) and her husband who is a singer.  Have standards really come to that?  That's the best 'we' can do......or maybe folks, we're all old and just don't understand


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

Debby said:


> *I never thought of it as possibly being racially motivated* but then like you, I just see some pouty singer who seems to think very highly of himself.......and apparently enough people voted in some 'contest' appear to think highly of him too.  Maybe what the discussion should be about is how few really great people seem to appeal to folks these days and instead their focus truly is on (Kim's backside) and her husband who is a singer.  Have standards really come to that?  That's the best 'we' can do......or maybe folks, we're all old and just don't understand



Nor did I, just one person made mention of anything even closely related by bringing in the comment of the choice being motivated by political correctness and all I did was ask what was meant by that comment, I never once even implied it when having the discussion with others and the thought of race never once crossed my mind that is until it was mentioned and  I just wanted to understand why political correctness came up.  All the alternate choices were what?  So,  I:dunno: Hope I'm not the one seeming to be the one to broach the subject when I never did, I simply asked for clarification on a question that seemed odd to me, even if me only.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

Let's just let it go by the wayside.  I only resent the hell out of a rapper being on the front page and his slut wife page 34, when so many truly important people are relegated to back pages.  The President is on 1/3 of page 120.  Makes me sick.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2015)

Debby said:


> I never thought of it as possibly being racially motivated but then like you, I just see some pouty singer who seems to think very highly of himself.......and apparently enough people voted in some 'contest' appear to think highly of him too. Maybe what the discussion should be about is how few really great people seem to appeal to folks these days and instead their focus truly is on (Kim's backside) and her husband who is a singer. Have standards really come to that? That's the best 'we' can do......or maybe folks, we're all old and just don't understand



"Contest?” Debby, what contest are you referring to? 

Actually there are five (5) TIME covers – Kanye is only one of them. All 100 people are chosen by TIME staffers.

_“Time magazine revealed its annual list of the 100 Most Influential People in the World__ with five distinct covers, featuring *ballet dancer Misty Copeland, Fusion anchor Jorge Ramos, actor Bradley Cooper, Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg and rapper Kanye West*”_ 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/16/time-100-most-influential-people-covers_n_7078336.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> "Contest?” Debby, what contest are you referring to?
> 
> Actually there are five (5) TIME covers – Kanye is only one of them. All 100 people are chosen by TIME staffers.
> 
> ...



So what?  West is on the very first cover.  It is an insult to every other of the 100 except Kim Kardashian who is his wife and a porn object.  I have zero respect for the staffers who picked those two.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

I find his antics at the music awards very inappropriate. I believe that's called Stealing Thunder, trying to take the spotlight away from the winner.  I also have zero respect for his wife (what does she do anyway besides get her picture taken?) nor him. They are pathetic.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So what? West is on the very first cover. It is an insult to every other of the 100 except Kim Kardashian who is his wife and a porn object. I have zero respect for the staffers who picked those two.



Okay, so you have zero respect for whoever included Kanye.  (So what?back @cha).  Did you see me praise Kanye or the people who chose him?  Look at the second post in the thread.  The point here is there was no “contest”.

Generally speaking, I can think of a lot of celebrities, magazine, and tabloid covers that I don't care for and have no respect for.....but "so what?" indeed.  I doubt any of them are crying in their pillows.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2015)

Excuse me.  I'll be in the vomitorium.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Excuse me. I'll be in the vomitorium.




ya mean.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

I am anything but a prude, but we, not just the US but the world in general is degenerating before our eyes. When a magazine such as TIME which for so many years had a fine journalism excellence has a staff who have so little vision as to choose many of the "100 most influential" as they did, they sicken me as I see our decline so vividly through it.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep!  My breakfast wasted.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh how low we have sunk, sinked? :eeew:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree, many here have sunk quite low indeed and just keep sinking, gotta stay relevant somehow I guess.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2015)

Sank? :shrug:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

An old fav come on people show some love


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

Look.  I'll be the first to admit that I have been left behind in many ways.  I still like The Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, Dean Martin kind of music, I hate rap, heavy metal and all even close.  I like the kind of music where you held your lady close and could whisper in her ear as  you danced.  I remember the respect for FDR by the press who never filmed him in his wheel chair, always waited till he was supported at the podium before filming.  There was no paparazzi chasing around like idiots and making asses of themselves in trying to catch a celeb making a mistake.  In those and other ways I guess I am old fashioned but I still think we can and should strive to be better.  Ok off my soap box.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> An old fav come on people show some love



April, I cannot stand the arrogant ass.  No love for him from me.  For YOU, yes.


----------



## truespock (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys!  Does anybody else remember when our parents were talking this way about the Beatles when they were so popular, fifty years ago?!  WE have Eric Clapton; These kids have Justin Bieber!  I'd say we have every right to be a bit disparaging.  The world is for the exclusive use of the young and our turn has passed.  NOW it's our turn to sneer, so get crackin'!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, I cannot stand the arrogant ass.  No love for him from me.  For YOU, yes.



We can't all appreciate his musical talent, I still have love for the lot of you in spite of all of yous bad taste.    Really, as you can see, this isn't a serious thing for me.  I adore the man's musical talents, not for most old people, but for old people like me and many others, we can enjoy his talent just as some people seem to appreciate the talents of some of the worst of the worse human beings still roaming this earth.  I don't care for his personality, but, I look forward to his work and his getting under people's skin in the future from here on.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> An old fav come on people show some love



April, I cannot stand the arrogant ass.  No love for him from me.  For YOU, yes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

It's not nice to tease old guys April, especially friends of yours.  Keep it up I'll sic the law on you for "elder abuse".


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

truespock said:


> Hey guys!  Does anybody else remember when our parents were talking this way about the Beatles when they were so popular, fifty years ago?!  WE have Eric Clapton; These kids have Justin Bieber!  I'd say we have every right to be a bit disparaging.  The world is for the exclusive use of the young and our turn has passed.  NOW it's our turn to sneer, so get crackin'!



I must be older than you because my folks didn't like Johnny Otis, Little Richard, Elvis and others of the time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

April you can have West.  I'll take my music of the mid 50's.  Check it out.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So what?  West is on the very first cover.  It is an insult to every other of the 100 except Kim Kardashian who is his wife and a porn object.  I have zero respect for the staffers who picked those two.


[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]*In my humble opinion, the[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] talent he may [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]have[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], [/FONT]his accomplishments and tenacity are all negated with his [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]arrogance and rudeness[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif].  I truly hope he is not influencing our youth.
 I am sure there are others more qualified.  L[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ike I said earlier...why not someone [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]like Pharell Williams instead.  He has help[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ed many other [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]performers[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]writing their music[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], all low key. [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]His m[/FONT]usic and his clothing line, his involv[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ement with young peo[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ple[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif], [/FONT]his doing things like he did for the United Nations International Happiness Day[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]....[/FONT]all greater accomplishments for someone so young. I am sure there are many like him.  Is not someone [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]of his caliber[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] [/FONT]more influential[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]? [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Affect[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ing more lives[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT].  I am thoroughly [FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]disappoint[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ed[/FONT][/FONT] in Time[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif] and it's sta[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]ff.[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

Then the question moves on to "Will you watch a film-maker's excellent movies or listen to his fine quality music, even if he is an abhorrent human being?  Some people will not watch Woody Allen's movies now that he is alleged to have done some bad things.  It's a non-issue for me because I don't like Kanye West nor his music.

Can you separate a performer's art from the person?  Some people can and some people cannot, or will not.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2015)

Well said Nona.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Then the question moves on to "Will you watch a film-maker's excellent movies or listen to his fine quality music, even if he is an abhorrent human being?  Some people will not watch Woody Allen's movies now that he is alleged to have done some bad things.  It's a non-issue for me because I don't like Kanye West nor his music.
> 
> Can you separate a performer's art from the person?  Some people can and some people cannot, or will not.



Nope, the package is what I rate.  Example:  I used to like Tom Cruise but now when I see him listed in a movie, it off the view list.  Same with Clint Eastwood who I watch since his days in the Virginian, now I won't watch him.  Another was Charlton Heston now deceased.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

I will watch Woody Allen movies, even though I don't like him as a person.  I think I can separate his art from the man. I draw the line at dictators, murderers and rapists. It's not clear to me whether Woody Allen is actually guilty of the allegations against him. But no more Cosby TV re-runs for me.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

ndynt said:


> *In my humble opinion, the talent he may have, his accomplishments and tenacity are all negated with his arrogance and rudeness.  I truly hope he is not influencing our youth.
> I am sure there are others more qualified.  Like I said earlier...why not someone like Pharell Williams instead.  He has helped many other performers, writing their music, all low key. His music and his clothing line, his involvement with young people, his doing things like he did for the United Nations International Happiness Day....all greater accomplishments for someone so young. I am sure there are many like him.  Is not someone of his calibermore influential? Affecting more lives.  I am thoroughly disappointed in Time and it's staff. *




Huh, why not, Mclemore of maybe Justin Timberlake?  
















Sweet Pharrell One happy song everyone loves and he wins the hearts and souls of all






I do love this song Pharellie had a hand in writing and got sued for, but, don't see him being any more better choice.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Then the question moves on to "Will you watch a film-maker's excellent movies or listen to his fine quality music, even if he is an abhorrent human being?  Some people will not watch Woody Allen's movies now that he is alleged to have done some bad things.  It's a non-issue for me because I don't like Kanye West nor his music.
> 
> Can you separate a performer's art from the person?  Some people can and some people cannot, or will not.



Woody Allen considered a child molester by some, no comparison, there are some lines, I wouldn't cross and some people's material, I wouldn't listen to or watch if I found to to be in such categories.  If we all stopped watching and listening to music based on personalities nothing would get made, now for certain types of acts that cross certain lines, that's a completely different story and is up to each individual as to where they draw that line.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Huh, why not, Mclemore of maybe Justin Timberlake?


  Williams was just an example...like I said there are others that are better examples for younger people to emulate.  Just used him as an example, for I knew a little more about him.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Williams was just an example...like I said there are others that are better examples for younger people to emulate.  Just used him as an example, for I knew a little more about him.



Really in the end, not sure many young people care one way or the other who is on the cover, it was all just a bit of fun for me, but, I can see, some are quite serious about the matter, so, unless you all want me to just keep adding videos I enjoy,(which, I'm more than happy to do, I so do enjoy the music videos,) it's probably best I leave this up to those this all really trying to have a serious discussion on the matter.  Kids will never hold up the people as those seniors think are more deserving by how we rank them as it has been as it shall always be, the media isn't even anywhere near what it used to be, so, I don't really use them as a gauge either..

I will say, the kids and for that matter adults I know who listen to his music are doing quite well in how they conduct their lives and can understand how to separate the art from the nonsense and how it doesn't affect their life choices in the least.  

Now if anyone wants me to post more videos, you know where to find me, otherwise, I've no more use for the subject that is Kanye.  I hope that doesn't sound arrogant.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

Personalities are very relevant in my opinion.  If I find a performer too obnoxious, it can really turn me off his music.  But also a lot has to do with how much I like the artform. Sometimes one trumps the other. On the other hand if a performer does some really nasty stuff on stage and behaves too inappropriately I might suspect he might have a DSM IV diagnosis (psychiatric illness) or is on drugs, in which case that will affect my opinion of him and his art. Most artists and performers are reasonably nice people who are considerate of others and don't behave badly.  Justin Bieber gets into a lot of trouble, but I think he has some emotional/mental problems and is on drugs.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Look.  I'll be the first to admit that I have been left behind in many ways.  I still like The Frank Sinatra, Dick Haymes, Dean Martin kind of music, I hate rap, heavy metal and all even close.  I like the kind of music where you held your lady close and could whisper in her ear as  you danced.  I remember the respect for FDR by the press who never filmed him in his wheel chair, always waited till he was supported at the podium before filming.  There was no paparazzi chasing around like idiots and making asses of themselves in trying to catch a celeb making a mistake.  In those and other ways I guess I am old fashioned but I still think we can and should strive to be better.  Ok off my soap box.



I'm with you all the way, AZ. I go on You Tube, and bring up the music that they played during WWII. Of course the circumstances affected the music. Lovers, and husbands and wives parting, perhaps for the last time. The lyrics are ever so much more human. The words are sung clearly and lovingly. Looking at the comments under each, I saw quite a few from teen agers, loving the music, and bemoaning what they are stuck with today. Certainly, its always a generational thing, but one of my fondest memories was listening to my young teen age son singing John Denver in his room while playing his folk guitar. Then he bought an electric guitar and moved on to Alice Cooper. Ah well. I still love him.


----------



## Debby (Apr 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Nor did I, just one person made mention of anything even closely related by bringing in the comment of the choice being motivated by political correctness and all I did was ask what was meant by that comment, I never once even implied it when having the discussion with others and the thought of race never once crossed my mind that is until it was mentioned and  I just wanted to understand why political correctness came up.  All the alternate choices were what?  So,  I:dunno: Hope I'm not the one seeming to be the one to broach the subject when I never did, I simply asked for clarification on a question that seemed odd to me, even if me only.




Sometimes I think that political correctness has been a two edged sword and we've become over sensitized to where we're afraid to say anything.

As for why the political correctness came up, well I was just responding to Jim's concern that somebody had misunderstood something he said......but April, you're not going to ask me to trace this all back are you?   Please, please, please no don't ask me to do that, I'm feeling altogether too mentally lazy right now and I just couldn't bear it.  It was SUNNY TODAY finally and I was outside moving shrubs around and now I'm pooped.  Too pooped to want to focus that hard.   Hmmm, maybe I'll go and waste some time with Pinterest after this.  Even less thinking required there.  

Anyway, hope you're having a nice day.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 20, 2015)

I think this was meant to be a serious comment(the thread) but done in a light hearted way, however it seems to have been a bit of a lead balloon, not sure why.
We live in an age of non-celebrity dressed up as celebrity. when the word celebrity used to be used, most of us had at least heard of the person!Now all these people are wheeled on as celebrities and we have no clue who they are, mostly famous for being famous.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 20, 2015)

Reading a bit of this thread reminds me why I don't have time for television, movies or magazines.


----------

